# tell the truth & get a thread locked?



## ds650

Is Saddam running this forum?
the truth

I don't hate Dish, I really wanted to try them. I could never understand all the negativity towards Dish on these boards, maybe now I start to understand.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Jason made the right call on closing your thread. Did you have something else constructive to say about your situation? If Saddam were running the forum, your thread would have been deleted so no one could see it.


----------



## Mikey

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jason made the right call on closing your thread. Did you have something else constructive to say about your situation? If Saddam were running the forum, your thread would have been deleted so no one could see it.


And you'd be dead now.


----------



## Ron Barry

ds650 said:


> Is Saddam running this forum?
> the truth
> 
> I don't hate Dish, I really wanted to try them. I could never understand all the negativity towards Dish on these boards, maybe now I start to understand.


The answer to your question is No. As to negativity, well most boards with forums similar to this have a negative slant to begin with. Since Dish tends to be more forthcoming with their plans, when they decide to change them it creates bad customer feelings which results in more negative posts.

I read your thread and I will keep my comments to myself so not to start a flame war.

My guess is your thread feel into one of the forum rules and that is why it was closed to prevent it from rat holing. You seem to be a happy Direct TV customer. Not sure why you would jump with such great service. I am sure you will tell your side of the story to anyone willing to listen.

In my opinion, your "Sadam" question was insulting and I would not be suprised if you didn't use this tone while dealing with Dish CSRs and installers. Infact, based on your recall it is obvious that you took offense to someone at Dish not knowing NBR was added to the 522s. This is a new feature and not all Dish employees are well versed in all features on all receivers.


----------



## ds650

_Infact, based on your recall it is obvious that you took offense to someone at Dish not knowing NBR was added to the 522s. This is a new feature and not all Dish employees are well versed in all features on all receivers._

Perhaps this is why Dish has the rep it does? How can you sell a product you don't know anything about? How can a company (Dish) be so bold as to call me & tell me to get a better provider & then fail so horribly when I laid it out for them. Here is the $$$, come & get it. Instead Direct stepped up & made it happen in a timely manner, with CSR's who know which way is up. It's certainly a case of what a company is capable of & what another company wishes they were capable of.

*No ill feelings towards Dish here*. I really wanted to try them for a change. The fact that there is time & money involved in making a switch & I want THE BEST I can afford. I believe others feel the same way. I'm glad people post pros & cons, it helps others decide.


----------



## bavaria72

ds650 said:


> _
> 
> *No ill feelings towards Dish here*. I really wanted to try them for a change. The fact that there is time & money involved in making a switch & I want THE BEST I can afford. I believe others feel the same way. I'm glad people post pros & cons, it helps others decide._


_

The problem is that you posted your ***** in the wrong forum. You want to gripe about E*, fine, just don't do in a forum that is only for specific issues. Jason did the proper thing. That forum is only about 811 issues. I too have made this mistake. The forum moderators have a job to do. You think Jason is bad, you ought to see what Mark does!!!  You are more than welcome to post in the General Discussion and we can shoot the BS all night about your issues with E*. You have specific issue with your 811 not performing technically or you have a request for specific new functionality, the 811 forum is the place to go. Don't take it personally._


----------



## Ron Barry

ds650 said:


> _Infact, based on your recall it is obvious that you took offense to someone at Dish not knowing NBR was added to the 522s. This is a new feature and not all Dish employees are well versed in all features on all receivers._
> 
> Perhaps this is why Dish has the rep it does? How can you sell a product you don't know anything about? How can a company (Dish) be so bold as to call me & tell me to get a better provider & then fail so horribly when I laid it out for them. Here is the $$$, come & get it. Instead Direct stepped up & made it happen in a timely manner, with CSR's who know which way is up. It's certainly a case of what a company is capable of & what another company wishes they were capable of.
> 
> *No ill feelings towards Dish here*. I really wanted to try them for a change. The fact that there is time & money involved in making a switch & I want THE BEST I can afford. I believe others feel the same way. I'm glad people post pros & cons, it helps others decide.


NBR is a new feature that was just added. I believe your expectations on this one are a bit a skew, but that is my opinion. First level support, based on my experience, for any company is not up to date on what is currently coming out the pipe. I believe 99% of the people they deal with do not have the knowledge that people on this board posses. This is their main audience that they are trained to deal with. We are off the scale.

As to the "No Ill feeling" In your orginal post you basically threaten to run around forums posting this story and to tell all 1900+ employees about your experience. I am sure you wanted to give Dish a try and when you ran into some issues and where not happen with the level of service, you then started this campaign. If that is not a person harboring ill feelings towards Dish I don't know what is.

You then basically question if "Sadam" is running this board trying to insinuate this is a dictatorship when your rant thread is closed. I have seen threads like your orginal just become a bash fest and I can fully understand why it got closed based on the rules posted for the forum.


----------



## Ron Barry

bavaria72 said:


> The problem is that you posted your ***** in the wrong forum.


From what I can see, this was posted in teh General Dish Network forum. I don't think it was closed because it was in the wrong forum. It was closed because the direction it was taking quickly (I think).


----------



## ds650

_the 811 forum is the place to go. Don't take it personally._

I posted it in the General Dish forum.....Are you lost?

As far as Dish, to their credit two different QA guys have already contacted me about my post. Maybe their are some employees there who can get it together. If you've never talked with a smart person from first level customer service I suggest you call D*, or HMF exhausts, both companies at the top of their game. I like a CSR who knows more than I do.

I want people to know how Dish treated me. Wouldn't you tell your friends if you had bad service? I feel like my friends deserve quality also.

I visit alot of discussions forums (Jeep, IH college football, ATV etc.) This is by for the most thin skinned one. Most be alot of women on here....


----------



## bavaria72

ds650 said:


> _the 811 forum is the place to go. Don't take it personally._
> 
> I posted it in the General Dish forum.....Are you lost?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yup! My bad. :blush:


----------



## Ron Barry

ds650 said:


> _the 811 forum is the place to go. Don't take it personally._
> 
> I posted it in the General Dish forum.....Are you lost?


I will let bavaria72 answer this one



ds650 said:


> As far as Dish, to their credit two different QA guys have already contacted me about my post. Maybe their are some employees there who can get it together. If you've never talked with a smart person from first level customer service I suggest you call D*, or HMF exhausts, both companies at the top of their game. I like a CSR who knows more than I do.


By the way, I have talked to some CSRs that are knowledgable and I have talked to some that are not. You obviously missed my point. Point was dealing with expectations from first level support. My experiences have been mixed accross a wide range of product support. As to just randomly calling up a D* rep, I have no need to at this time. Mainly because D* cannot offer the content I need so D* currently is not an option for me.



ds650 said:


> I want people to know how Dish treated me. Wouldn't you tell your friends if you had bad service? I feel like my friends deserve quality also.


Threating to distribute this story to all 1900+ employees is not telling your friends. It is basically a vendictive response and I wish you would do it and see how HR reacts to your spamming your fellow employess. I have seen this type of thing when someone uses the company to rant on something no business related and it did not go over well in either cases. One was actually a positive rant. Go for it Dude!!!



ds650 said:


> I visit alot of discussions forums (Jeep, IH college football, ATV etc.) This is by for the most think skinned one. Most be alot of women on here....


Do you just have to insult people for the sake of insulting them? What does being a woman have to do with being thin skinned? Try to stick to your points and stop with the personal insults. You actually created another thread to point to the thread that was locked. You made your point, no need to beat it until all crediability is lost.


----------



## ds650

You are right it is beat to death. I just felt like a moderater should not delete anything that as far as I can tell did not agree with his views. So I insulted someone.... Look at the replies telling me I'm out to get Dish. I'm not, I'm wanting to get the truth out.

_Threating to distribute this story to all 1900+ employees is not telling your friends. It is basically a vendictive response and I wish you would do it and see how HR reacts to your spamming your fellow employess._

Actually it's only 1350 employees. If you saw the stuff on my companies email this is nothing. I wasn't going to spread it through emails anyway. Word of mouth works great. I'm a frequent poster on a discussion forum dedicated to THE Ohio State University football. Every year ESPN Gameplan is brought up by someone. You know what I'll post about sat. providers who sell it.... tOSU has a GIANT alumni base. Thousands will read that post. I'm not out to get Dish, but I can't tell someone to try Dish in good conscious after my experience.

Here is what happened at work today. There is a guy there who has Dish & a giant Mitsu Tv, home audio etc. He always brags about Dish to me. How I should switch. I've been talking to him on & off about it. So today he asks, "Hey did you get Dish hooked up yet?" So of course I told him the whole story. He says, "I can't believe that, they treat me great & hook me up. I don't have the extended warranty & whenever I have a problem they let me send my recievers back & send me new ones." My reply, "I've never had to send a Directv reciever back."

Maybe that conversation is Direct vs Dish in a nutshell....?

Like I said two QA guys contacted me & I'm certainly willing to work with Dish if they can pull a rabbit out of their hat.


----------



## Ron Barry

ds650 said:


> Actually it's only 1350 employees. If you saw the stuff on my companies email this is nothing. I wasn't going to spread it through emails anyway. Word of mouth works great. I'm a frequent poster on a discussion forum dedicated to THE Ohio State University football. Every year ESPN Gameplan is brought up by someone. You know what I'll post about sat. providers who sell it.... tOSU has a GIANT alumni base. Thousands will read that post. I'm not out to get Dish, but I can't tell someone to try Dish in good conscious after my experience.
> 
> Here is what happened at work today. There is a guy there who has Dish & a giant Mitsu Tv, home audio etc. He always brags about Dish to me. How I should switch. I've been talking to him on & off about it. So today he asks, "Hey did you get Dish hooked up yet?" So of course I told him the whole story. He says, "I can't believe that, they treat me great & hook me up. I don't have the extended warranty & whenever I have a problem they let me send my recievers back & send me new ones." My reply, "I've never had to send a Directv reciever back."
> 
> Maybe that conversation is Direct vs Dish in a nutshell....?
> 
> Like I said two QA guys contacted me & I'm certainly willing to work with Dish if they can pull a rabbit out of their hat.


My mistake on the number. In any case it is not the number but actions behind the number. You stated in the orginally post about telling all 1350 people I work with about Dish. THe only way to insure this would be blast and email to everyone at work. So assumed that is how you would accomplish this task.

I do find after Dish has treated you so horriable you are still willing to work with them. Almost makes me think there is some other motive to this story and with that I will leave this thread. I feel like I am starting to beat a dead hourse.

Cheers!


----------



## Jason Nipp

ds650 said:


> You are right it is beat to death. I just felt like a moderater should not delete anything that as far as I can tell did not agree with his views.


So who deleted your posts? I still see them...Locking a thread and deleting it are two different things. You really need to relax, you have spent the entire day complaining about how bad first level support is...Really how many people in this forum do you think will cut their service over your post...

And for the record I closed the other thread because this type of thread always gets out of hand...and frankly you've made your point.

Jason


----------



## ds650

delete, locked whatever. IMHO it was done because you didn't agree with what I wrote, not because what I wrote was out of hand.

_I do find after Dish has treated you so horriable you are still willing to work with them_

Because that's the kind of guy I am. I have not been robbed by Dish so to speak. I've not bought a $999 921 only to be told I'm SOL on more HD. It's not the end of the world & if someone at Dish has what it takes to make things right I'm impressed & more than happy to let them prove me wrong.

Why do people defend Dish so hard? Before I decided to even switch I researched old posts on this board. That is helpful to potential sat. customers. I'm only trying to help others who may research like I did in the future. I'm not out to get Dish. I was just letting it be known to potential customers how my experience was.


----------



## mwgiii

ds650 said:


> THE Ohio State University football.


OK, that explains it.


----------



## Jason Nipp

ds650 said:


> delete, locked whatever. IMHO it was done because you didn't agree with what I wrote, not because what I wrote was out of hand.


 No I said because posts like this always get out of hand and you have made your point.



ds650 said:


> _I do find after Dish has treated you so horriable you are still willing to work with them_


_Who are you directing this to? I have not been abused by Dish...only you! Again I am happy with the services provided to me._



ds650 said:


> Why do people defend Dish so hard?


Because of people like you!:nono2:


----------



## finniganps

Just to give some insight into the other side. I have been with Dish since 1999. I started with a Dishplayer 7100 (earliest PVR I believe) and a 3700. Even though I had numerous bugs with the 7100 I was always VERY pleased with how patient and helpful they were when I had a problem with the receiver. I have since upgraded to a 508 and 721 (both DVR's). I continue to think that their service is very good and am very satisfied with Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry

ds650 said:


> delete, locked whatever. IMHO it was done because you didn't agree with what I wrote, not because what I wrote was out of hand.
> 
> _I do find after Dish has treated you so horriable you are still willing to work with them_
> 
> Because that's the kind of guy I am. I have not been robbed by Dish so to speak. I've not bought a $999 921 only to be told I'm SOL on more HD. It's not the end of the world & if someone at Dish has what it takes to make things right I'm impressed & more than happy to let them prove me wrong.
> 
> Why do people defend Dish so hard? Before I decided to even switch I researched old posts on this board. That is helpful to potential sat. customers. I'm only trying to help others who may research like I did in the future. I'm not out to get Dish. I was just letting it be known to potential customers how my experience was.


Was not going to chim in again.. but feel something needs to be clarified.

From what I can tell, I don't think Jason closed the thread because of what you said. It was because of the direction it was going. I doubt the reason was to protect Dish. If that was the case this board would not exist.

I think you are missunderstanding my intent stepping in here. My intent was to give my perspective on some of the issues you had with Dish and how you presented them. Look back at my responses.. It was not hear to defend Dish's honor. Don't agree with all your points or your tatics does not equate to defending Dish..

1) You started a very strong worded thread. A few replies occured and the trend of the thread was well established. It was closed because of the trend. 
2) You then open another thread with the Sadam comment. Another harsh worded start of a thread. 
3) You then opened a third thread pointing to your first thread.

This is a little excessive in any forum and would be considered cross posting which is also not allowed on most forums. I believe this one included.

Like a few people have said. You have made your point.. Unless you have something else to add. Move on. I noticed you also referencing this experience in a number of other locations.


----------



## kwajr

WeeJavaDude said:


> The answer to your question is No. As to negativity, well most boards with forums similar to this have a negative slant to begin with. Since Dish tends to be more forthcoming with their plans, when they decide to change them it creates bad customer feelings which results in more negative posts.
> 
> I read your thread and I will keep my comments to myself so not to start a flame war.
> 
> My guess is your thread feel into one of the forum rules and that is why it was closed to prevent it from rat holing. You seem to be a happy Direct TV customer. Not sure why you would jump with such great service. I am sure you will tell your side of the story to anyone willing to listen.
> 
> In my opinion, your "Sadam" question was insulting and I would not be suprised if you didn't use this tone while dealing with Dish CSRs and installers. Infact, based on your recall it is obvious that you took offense to someone at Dish not knowing NBR was added to the 522s. This is a new feature and not all Dish employees are well versed in all features on all receivers.


but wouldn't you thinkthey would at least send a memo this is a big selling point since they are the only company without nbr on the box even my junk cable box had nbr


----------



## joyabird

I've been very happy with Dish but not afraid to speak up when a problem arises as it does from time to time. I've found tech support to be responsive to my concerns and quick to resolve any issues I may have. That's not to say they can work miracles though.

And yup, ds650, I'm a woman.


----------



## Turbohawk

Jason Nipp said:


> So who deleted your posts? I still see them...Locking a thread and deleting it are two different things. You really need to relax, you have spent the entire day complaining about how bad first level support is...Really how many people in this forum do you think will cut their service over your post...
> 
> And for the record I closed the other thread because this type of thread always gets out of hand...and frankly you've made your point.
> 
> Jason


But you know what Jason? Everybody here knows there are good days and bad days with any company. There are losers and winners and they are interchangeable on any given day. But to close/lock(whatever you want to call it) just after the original poster and you (and maybe 2 others at most) exchange posts is censorship, plain and simple.

I'm an underdog type of guy. When DirectTV was the monster and Dishnet was the baby, I chose to go with the baby, and not just because I have a soft heart, because at that time, they were really trying hard to get customers by having good attitudes and offering a good service with innovative receivers, etc. at a better price. I've found in my short 37 years that the smaller companies are usually the more eager to please. But now, Dishnet is becoming the "monster". I don't know if they are technically bigger than DTV, but they have definitely changed in the way they present themselves.

When I came across this site, I saw it as a great resource to find out those "little things" and share my own "little things". But I found out the hard way that this site was not what I thought it was. It is NOT the free exhange of ideas. All I asked was if someone had figured out a way to download the programs on a 7100 to another hard drive. WHAM! I get the "you are evil" message from some "the moderator" (another name for censorship cops). I wasn't trying to steal anything, I simply wanted a way to archive the programs I PAID for so that I may enjoy them at a much later date if need be.

If you guys haven't noticed, there is an agency called the FBI that investigates copyright infringements. dbstalk doesn't have to do it, nor worry about it.

Moderators, lighten up. It's not that damned serious! Life isn't permanent, you know.


----------



## cdru

Turbohawk said:


> But you know what Jason? Everybody here knows there are good days and bad days with any company. There are losers and winners and they are interchangeable on any given day. But to close/lock(whatever you want to call it) just after the original poster and you (and maybe 2 others at most) exchange posts is censorship, plain and simple.


But it's Chris Blount's board. He and his moderators can run it as they see fit. It's not censorship. It's called moderation. Even if it was considered censorship, what are you going to do about it? Censorship isn't illegal. Censorship or moderation, if you don't like it, then leave. It's their house. Would you like it if I came to your house and told you what to do? I didn't think so.



> When I came across this site, I saw it as a great resource to find out those "little things" and share my own "little things". But I found out the hard way that this site was not what I thought it was. It is NOT the free exhange of ideas. All I asked was if someone had figured out a way to download the programs on a 7100 to another hard drive. WHAM! I get the "you are evil" message from some "the moderator" (another name for censorship cops). I wasn't trying to steal anything, I simply wanted a way to archive the programs I PAID for so that I may enjoy them at a much later date if need be.


Your a registered member. When you registered, you had to agree to the rules of DBSTalk. In those rules, under section m, it explicitly prohitibs you from discussing the hacking of DVRs: "(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed." It's no one's fault but your own that you got your fingers slaped. Not reading the rules is no excuse.

The whole issue about hacking the DVRs is that it starts getting into a grey area regarding the legality of things. You are dealing with encrypted content. The maintainers of the forums have chosen not to cross the line. No hacking of hardware discussion is allowed with the exception of expansion of hard drive space. Period. End of discussion. If you make it black and white, then there is no debating it. By chosing not to talk about hacking the hardware, either legal or illegal, the whole can of worms stays closed. If you want to talk about it, go open up your own forums or go find an existing forum that will allow it.



> If you guys haven't noticed, there is an agency called the FBI that investigates copyright infringements. dbstalk doesn't have to do it, nor worry about it.


Your right that DBSTalk doesn't have to do the policing of copyright infringement. However there is ample legal precedence that a site that discusses hacking and circumvention of technology can get shut down. See references to game console mod chip retailers. Chris doesn't want to take that risk so he just doesn't allow it. Any of the regulars here will tell you the same thing. We like the forums here and if they were to be shut down, who does that help then?


----------



## ds650

_because at that time, they were really trying hard to get customers by having good attitudes and offering a good service with innovative receivers, etc. at a better price. I've found in my short 37 years that the smaller companies are usually the more eager to please. But now, Dishnet is becoming the "monster". I don't know if they are technically bigger than DTV, but they have definitely changed in the way they present themselves._

I agree. I got my D* in July of 2000. At the time I considered D* the benchmark. Later around 02 or so I started to hear good things about Dish. A couple of friends got it. While I thought the 301's were the most boring recievers as far as features I liked the product my friends had overall. Then Dish seems to want to be #1 in size. They & Sprint have both called wanting to sell Dish systems. D* never called me. It's all about numbers now. However if Dish buys Voom.... There's a new 800 lb gorilla.


----------



## Turbohawk

CDRU, what you say is all well and good as far as Chris is concerned, yes, it's his site and he can do what he damn well pleases, as far as I'm concerned. 

But what "hack" or illegal thing was ds650 talking about? Sure, here again, Jason as a moderator at Chris's choosing can also do what he pleases, but it doesn't make it a "free" exchange of ideas.

Hey, I tire of *****ing and moaning as much as any other guy, but sometimes the gripes are legitimate and need addressing. This site, as much as Chris owns it, is run on the publicly owned internet, so, by nature, will get grief from time to time. I just don't like censorship or anything that even comes close to resembling it, no matter what the excuse.


----------



## James Long

Way to go Jason! Thanks for locking the other thread. It was going over the line and this thread has proved it was heading that way. I woudn't mind seeing this thread closed too.

The posters and readers of DBSTalk expect a certain level of civility that just wasn't there. There are plenty of moan about my service threads to prove that the outrageous claims of censorship are not true. But there is a quality to the closed thread that is one sided, and the arrogance shown toward the board and moderator in this thread would earn a poster a lifetime ban in many of the boards I've visited.

Have fun with D*, ds650. It seems to be the best choice for you.

JL


----------



## ds650

_and the arrogance shown toward the board and moderator in this thread would earn a poster a lifetime ban in many of the boards I've visited._

Do those boards have anything to do with Rainbows?
This board has got to be full of the biggest wimps I've ever seen! Someone says something bad about a service others have & the tears flow.


----------



## Chris Blount

Obviously this has struck a cord with some people. Jason had his reasons for closing the thread and of course I will stand by his decision. Please understand though that it's extremely difficult when running a site like this to please everyone. 

cdru made some good points. Legal issues are always a concern. Quite frankly I don't want to lose my house over something some nitwit posted about hacking DVR's. Okay, it's unlikely, but it could happen. A hobby should NEVER become a financial and/or legal risk. 

It should be noted that while I own this site, I don't run it like a dictatorship. Sure, there are times when I have to step in but it's very rare. Most of the time, important decisions are make by the entire staff and not just one mod or admin. Even I am not immune from being sent of vacation. 

Actually the comments in this thread have been very productive. We (the DBSTalk staff) don't claim to be perfect so each time this issue is raised, we learn and move on. 

The forum rules have evolved over the past 3 1/2 years into something that I think are very clear and easy to understand. I also think they are very reasonable. Most of the rules are based on common sense. They may be long winded but at least you know where you stand on most issues. Heck, it would be easy to whittle them down to one line that says, "We will delete anything we want at any time" but that wouldn't be fair to you, the user.

Anyway, I apologize to anyone that feels "wronged" by Jason closing the thread in question. He was doing his job and enforcing the forum rules as he saw fit. But, I don't think he was being completely unreasonable.


----------



## James Long

ds650 said:


> Do those boards have anything to do with Rainbows?
> This board has got to be full of the biggest wimps I've ever seen! Someone says something bad about a service others have & the tears flow.


Insulting people is not a good way to gain support. Insulting people IS a good way to firmly earn the label of "troll". It seems that you really don't want your issue solved as much as you want to moan about your problems. It also seems that your issue was "solved" for better or for worse when you agreed to use D* for the next year and scheduled an install - unless you are not a man of integrity and you intend to go back on your commitment.

It's probably better for E* not to have you as a customer. They would invest a few hundred dollars in equipment and install with no commitment and then have you throw a tantrum like you've thrown in this forum and leave? Better not to have you at all.

As I said before, good luck with your D* service. There is a forum here dedicated to discussing that service as well and perhaps when you get ticked at them you can post to that forum. It is only a matter of time.

JL


----------



## ds650

I doubt I get ticked at D*. I've had it 4.5 years & it's been good. If E* can promise me 100% uptime over the course of 4.5 years I'd be happy with them.
Does anyone believe they could? My mom has had E* since Sept. & it was out once already. I know, big deal one time. But that's one more than I had in 4.5 years.

I wonder if the Star Trek/ Battlestar fans are the E* subs. Seems like an easily riled group here. Probably people who have been picked on since 1st grade & ready to lash out. Look people stop getting so upset. So E* really dropped the ball when compared to D* in my case. E* may treat you great. All I want is for people like me who were deciding between D* & E* to know that while the products may be similar the customer service is miles apart. I understand the reliability is too. I'm not a happy person when I pay for something that doesn't work or have to deal with people that don't work. I would never recommend E* to anyone after their fiasco with me. I think if anything this thread should be tacked to the top so that people can see what they might be dealing with if they sign with E*. I guess it's the age old you get what you pay for deal.


----------



## bavaria72

ds650 said:


> ...I wonder if the Star Trek/ Battlestar fans are the E* subs. Seems like an easily riled group here...


So I guess this means you don't want to see my Star Trek Christmas ornament collection???


----------



## James Long

ds650 said:


> I've had it 4.5 years & it's been good.


That troll label fits more with every post you make. Stay with D*.

JL


----------



## ds650

Calm down there keyboard warrior...


----------



## bavaria72

justalurker said:


> That troll label fits more with every post you make. Stay with D*.
> 
> JL


Done deal. Thread is dead.


----------

